# Adria motorhomes..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if any dealers of above motorhomes will be attending the Driffield Show?

Ta M&D


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

I looked at the show website but it says 'stand list to follow' later. (This was the Driffield Agricultural show website so I may have been looking on't wrong one)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

MandyandDave - don't know about the Show, but nosiness getting the better of me! Why do you want to know? - No so many of us Adria motorhomers about so any mention gets us particualary interested    
We are so happy with ours we thing everyone should have one! 
Sue 
P.S. having said that I need to check our heater - recall serial number details in the motorhome securely parked outside the town.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue, I'm just fascinated by that new 'vision' model released this year (motorhome of the year award winner) it looks absolutely stunning, and I so much want a closer look!  
Regards Dave  

p.s I know bsb2000 (jacqui and Ian) are delighted with their Adria 660sp too


----------

